# [resolvido][duvidas] modules automaticos kernel

## nram

olá a todos,

estou a instalar pela primeira vez o gentoo, e ainda estou muito verde na parte que toca a modulos ou kernel, ou seja como for. No entanto cheguei á parte que faz falta configurar os modulos de iniciaçao automática (se é assim que se diz), e precisava de saber como fazer tal. a minha dúvida é saber que módulos é que são necessários... já vi por aí a dizerem que depende do hardware que tenho, mas assim não vou chegar muito longe, porque não me esclarecem o que cada módulo faz. 

Hardware Desktop:

Processador: Intel P4 3.0

Motherboard: Asus P4 P800-SX 

RAM: 512Mb

Disco:40Gb 

Wireless: PCI, NTECH ... (sei que é atheros)

WebCam: creative vf-0080 (nunca arranjei suporte para esta para linux) ... 

Portatil HP 530 , é o próximo que gostaria de meter gentoo. 

Se me poderem ajudar agradeço! Obrigado pela compreensão.Last edited by nram on Mon Apr 21, 2008 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Na linha de comandos faz "lspci" este comando deve devolver a maioria dos dispositivos do sistema, depois é só localizares os mesmos no kernel ou adicionar modulos para o hardware que não tenhas suporte ... 

Caso não estejas muito seguro de como configurar o kernel devias tentar o genkernel que tenta preparar um kernel automaticamente para o teu sistema embora nunca tenha utilizado esta e uma boa opção e se não der certo podes sempre configurar o kernel depois ...

Neste link tens um howto para configurares o kernel manualmente 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_a_Kernel_Manually

Neste link tens um howto para configurares o kernel com o genkernel

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

----------

## nram

obrigado por essas fontes... por acaso até dão geito... no meu caso tentei compilar o kernel... mas saltei este passo que perguntei à frente... 

no entanto tudo correu normalmente até ter que reiniciar a máquina, ele detecta o kernel, tudo bem, depois chega à parte do Checking root filesystem e dá erro. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/root /dev/rrot
> 
> The superblock could not be read or dows not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or  ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrups, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
> ...

 

Este é o problema.... de agora!

----------

## baldeante

 *nram wrote:*   

> obrigado por essas fontes... por acaso até dão geito... no meu caso tentei compilar o kernel... mas saltei este passo que perguntei à frente... 
> 
> no entanto tudo correu normalmente até ter que reiniciar a máquina, ele detecta o kernel, tudo bem, depois chega à parte do Checking root filesystem e dá erro. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Boas,

Confirma o teu /etc/fstab, confirma tambem se tens o sistema de ficheiros ext3 incluido no kernel e não como um modulo .... só podes ter como modulos os sistemas de ficheiros que não fazem parte de / e /boot.

Exemplo de fstab : 

```

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda2      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda1      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,user   0 0

```

----------

## nram

 *baldeante wrote:*   

>  *nram wrote:*   obrigado por essas fontes... por acaso até dão geito... no meu caso tentei compilar o kernel... mas saltei este passo que perguntei à frente... 
> 
> no entanto tudo correu normalmente até ter que reiniciar a máquina, ele detecta o kernel, tudo bem, depois chega à parte do Checking root filesystem e dá erro. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

O estranho é que eu formatei como REISERFS as partiçoes, hda1 e hda3... a minha lista aparece mais ou menos assim:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/BOOT         /BOOT             ext2        noauto,noatime     1   2 
> 
> /dev/ROOT         /                     ext3        noatime                0   1 
> ...

 

PS: Tentei ir á pasta: /usr/src/linux   tudo bem...

fiz make menuconfig    --- Deu erros

tentei make clean...  deu erros

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Pelo aspecto do teu /etc/fstab ele esta por defeito, ou seja, tu ainda o tens de configurar, mais exactamente tens de mudar o tipo do sistema de ficheiros de ext3 para reiserfs (não sei se e esta a abreviatura correcta) e substituir BOOT e ROOT pelos valores correctos tipo hda1/hda2/hda3 ou sda1/sda2/sda3, tem também atenção que o /boot é case sensitive se tiveres a pasta em minúsculas também tens de mudar /BOOT para /boot.

Executa na linha de comandos fdisk -l e compara com o resultado do meu disco que deu origem ao fstab que podes ver no meu ultimo post, desta forma deves conseguir alterar o teu /etc/fstab correctamente.

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1            1046        1111      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda2            1129        4870    30057581   83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1112        1128      136521   83  Linux

```

Nota : Este resultado foi simplificado, ou seja, tirei referencias a partições de outros discos ...

Se tiveres um disco sata podes ter de executar fdisk -l /dev/sda ou fdisk -l /dev/sdb consoante o disco esteja no primeiro ou segundo canal sata ...

Tens no próximo link a pagina do manual de instalação online do Gentoo onde e dada uma breve explicação de como configurar o fstab

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

Quanto ao kernel executa "emerge -uD --newuse gentoo-sources" para instalar o kernel (caso ainda não o tenhas feito) e depois vai a pasta /usr/src/linux e tenta de novo ...

Se continuares a ter problemas instala o make e o gcc com emerge make gcc -uD --newuse pois estes são necessários para preparares o kernel ...

----------

## nram

obrigado amigo!! era exactamente isso!!  :Smile:  para já está a funcionar.... falta terminar isto.. eheheh!!

Obrigado pela ajuda, mais uma vez... entretanto vou continuando com o resto ..  :Smile: 

----------

